# 11X option 40 Ranger contract help



## daniel_hutsell (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
Just looking for a little advice for people that have been through the process of getting an option 40 contract for the 75th. I've been waiting for a contract for a couple months now and really don't know what to do. My recruiter keeps pushing me towards intelligence jobs for some odd reason or just trying to talk me into going straight to infantry. I don't know if I should go see another recruiter or if this guy is really trying to get me the contract and not just dicking around with me to meet some quota at some point. Any help would with this would be great.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2015)

Straight up? Hold out for the option 40 and don't settle for anything else.

And for Gods sake, don't sign anything unless it's an option 40 contract.

One last thing - If you don't have it in your heart, mind, body and soul, in the life changing event you are about embark upon, or have any second thoughts, guesses or hesitations, to do it, and earn it, each and every day, take a different contract with another MOS. 

RLTW


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah don't settle for anything but what you want. But don't take a slot from someone who wants it more.


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Oct 15, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Straight up? Hold out for the option 40 and don't settle for anything else.
> 
> And for Gods sake, don't sign anything unless it's an option 40 contract.
> 
> ...



I don't want anything else in the whole world right now then to get that contract and finally know I'm on my way to the Regiment. It is the only thing for me and I'm 100 on that. I just got to get that slot from a recruiter! Another thing, they keep trying to push me into MEPS but I have no contract, and I heard you have to swear in there, is he just trying to trick me or something ? I have heard to just go to MEPS and I have heard to wait until I have the contract to go. I have no clue what to do since the recruiter is all over the place.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2015)

No offense against the Recruiting Command or recruiters, but that's what they do. They will try and wear you down until YOU GIVE IN and take something else. It's also a way to weed out those that don't truly want it. They eventually give up, give in and off they go - and the recruiters, well, they meet their quota and make mission. 

If you really want it, then, be prepared to REALLY wait for it. The slots are hard to come by, and don't often happen, but when they do, and you've become a perpetual thorn in their side about holding out for an option 40, and won't accept anything less, believe me, you'll be the first one of their list. Just be professional about how you go about it. And while your waiting for that slot, go PT your ass off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 15, 2015)

I will not speak to anything Ranger, but as others have said - do not go to MEP's without a contract.

Short, but true story.  I was an F-up in highschool - had to repeat my senior year...the only person more upset than my mother was my recruiter.  He sent me to MEP's - I had NCO's and officers come into the room I was sitting in and literally accuse me of being disloyal to my country for not blowing off high school and finishing school via GED after bootcamp.  I fought back and put everything off for a year.  Guess what?  The Corps still wanted me after the year was over and I graduated High School the right way.

Moral of the story...the Army will still want you after you hold out for the contract you want.  Best of success to you - be strong.


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Oct 15, 2015)

Centermass said:


> No offense against the Recruiting Command or recruiters, but that's what they do. They will try and wear you down until YOU GIVE IN and take something else. It's also a way to weed out those that don't truly want it. They eventually give up, give in and off they go - and the recruiters, well, they meet their quota and make mission.
> 
> If you really want it, then, be prepared to REALLY wait for it. The slots are hard to come by, and don't often happen, but when they do, and you've become a perpetual thorn in their side about holding out for an option 40, and won't accept anything less, believe me, you'll be the first one of their list. Just be professional about how you go about it. And while your waiting for that slot, go PT your ass off.



Yeah that's what I heard and if waiting is what it takes to get then I'm going to hold steady as a rock and keep bugging them about the Rangers until it finally happens! If it were up to me I would leave right now though. Sorry I am so full of questions but about PT, I heard weightlifting makes you too heavy and you should just be good at Calisthenics. Is this true or should i be hitting the gym and doing Calisthenics?


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Oct 15, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I will not speak to anything Ranger, but as others have said - do not go to MEP's without a contract.
> 
> Short, but true story.  I was an F-up in highschool - had to repeat my senior year...the only person more upset than my mother was my recruiter.  He sent me to MEP's - I had NCO's and officers come into the room I was sitting in and literally accuse me of being disloyal to my country for not blowing off high school and finishing school via GED after bootcamp.  I fought back and put everything off for a year.  Guess what?  The Corps still wanted me after the year was over and I graduated High School the right way.
> 
> Moral of the story...the Army will still want you after you hold out for the contract you want.  Best of success to you - be strong.



Thanks man I'm going to stick it out as long as it takes to get where I want to be! The whole quota thing just pisses me off though, I wish they would just be straight forward and honest with me instead of trying to persuade me into what they want


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2015)

Have you considered other MOS's that the Rangers need?
13F
68W

There is more than one way to blow a bridge.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> Sorry I am so full of questions but about PT, I heard weightlifting makes you too heavy and you should just be good at Calisthenics. Is this true or should i be hitting the gym and doing Calisthenics?



You can do both. The bottom line though is endurance and stamina. Also, one thing I stress more than anything (And so do most of all of us) is concentrate on STRICT FORM. If you're going to lift, learn how to do so PROPERLY. Don't worry about heaving insane amounts. Small weight + lots of reps = endurance. Large weight = small reps = bulk (Strength) 

Same when it comes to running. Run for distance (Endurance) and do sprints for speed. And practice the APFT. If you're going to do a pushup, learn to do them correctly. Sounds miniscule now, but trust me. Most guys that think they'll smoke the APFT when they get to RASP are in for a rude awakening when they knock out 130 and only 28 of them counted......

Lots of answers to your questions regarding fitness, can be found here. 

Fitness & Nutrition


----------



## digrar (Oct 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> Sorry I am so full of questions but about PT, I heard weightlifting makes you too heavy and you should just be good at Calisthenics. Is this true or should i be hitting the gym and doing Calisthenics?



I wouldn't ask any more questions like this one until you have spent a week or so reading through the vast amount of information on this site.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 15, 2015)

There are about 100 slots for 11x op 40 open every month... Your recruiter is full of shit. I know dudes who had to shop around for a good one. Go to Another station and talk to one of them. They are in the same company/battalion as the other station and word will get out that you went there looking for help. I have seen that light a fire under some recruiters. My buddy from college went 18x and had to do this- he got a call from his first recruiter two days later and what do you know- an 18x slot leaving in 6 weeks had opened up. Like @TLDR20 said don't leave with anything you don't want.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> Yeah that's what I heard and if waiting is what it takes to get then I'm going to hold steady as a rock and keep bugging them about the Rangers until it finally happens! If it were up to me I would leave right now though. Sorry I am so full of questions but about PT, I heard weightlifting makes you too heavy and you should just be good at Calisthenics. Is this true or should i be hitting the gym and doing Calisthenics?



Echoing what Centermass said: Form is everything. I'm sure you've heard of the mantra "Measure twice, cut once"?  It counts the same for graded physical events. You can either do every pushup, situp, or pullup correctly, or you can wear yourself out doing repetitions that don't count due to lack of strict form... and subsequently possibly wear yourself out to the point that what strict form exercises you accomplish, don't add up to a score necessary.

You can lift if you want, but you'll have plenty of opportunity to do that if you actually make it. Ensuring that you have the endurance to do the vast majority of tasks necessary is more important, and provides the framework to build upon with more strength.  

Read through the Ranger forums here, you'll find tons of information regarding your prospective career choice. And if after that, you're sure you want to TRY to become a Ranger? Then you can fight the recruitment fight... but if you do decide it's what you want, regardless of MOS *IN* Regiment, don't accept a blank contract without Ranger in it. 

While it was many years ago now, I went to MEPS without a contract. I had no intent of signing anything solely because I had a high ASVAB score and while I had Ranger on my mind, I also wanted to fully know what I rated doing within the Army as a whole. Nothing else interested me, so I got an Option 40 contract, albeit by more... roundabout means. I had a friend who was in Retention, who knew someone at Ft. Benning who then got me in touch with the right person to have my contract changed.  Without that level of "hookup" as a guaranteed thing (the only thing guaranteed being a contract modification that gave me the opportunity to go to RIP and prove myself) there's no fucking way I would have signed anything other than specifically stating what I wanted to do. That's where you are, and how you need to be thinking. It's a multi-year commitment, and you do NOT want to be cornholed into something you did not INTEND to sign up for.


----------



## Brill (Nov 15, 2015)

A 35-series contract is worth more towards the recruiter's quota than an 11-series, which is why the hard push.
I'd be very direct with the recruiter: give you 11x opt 40 or you will find someone who will.


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 15, 2015)

I just kept the pressure up and went in a couple times a week asking about it and as soon as I took the asvab I got the contract! So I don't know if they were dicking with me but i got my contract so I'm pretty damn happy!


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> I just kept the pressure up and went in a couple times a week asking about it and as soon as I took the asvab I got the contract! So I don't know if they were dicking with me but i got my contract so I'm pretty damn happy!


They were dicking with you lol. It sucks man but congrats I know how happy I was when I had that form listing my future assignments. Don't be dumb during DEP but have fun!


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 15, 2015)

It doesn't matter now I'm just happy I got my contract ! I'm still in college so I really do have to watch my ass during DEP.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> I just kept the pressure up and went in a couple times a week asking about it and as soon as I took the asvab I got the contract! So I don't know if they were dicking with me but i got my contract so I'm pretty damn happy!


If you hadn't taken the ASVAB yet they had no way of knowing what jobs you were eligible for.  They may not have been dicking you around so much as missing vital information on your part, no line scores no contract.  Congrats.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> I just kept the pressure up and went in a couple times a week asking about it and as soon as I took the asvab I got the contract!



Your lack of an ASVAB is kind of a big deal, a nugget of information we could have used when you started this thread. How were they pressuring you to take an Intel job when they didn't have an ASVAB score? The fact that you're in college?


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 15, 2015)

well I got my contract and that's all that matters now!


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a reason everyone disagreed with getting the contract? That is the only important part is that in the end I got the contract. And no they weren't pressuring me because I am in college, they pressured me because I scored high on the practice. The only reason I never went down to take the ASVAB is because they kept playing it out that I would have to go to MEPS too. I have never been to a recruiting station so i didn't really understand how the whole process worked and from the get go it sounded like they just wanted to talk me into something that would benefit them and not myself. I just started going in everyday asking about option 40 contracts and they finally told me I should go to MEPS and take the ASVAB the same day with no promise of a contract. So I just asked if I could take the ASVAB and they agreed and I ended up with a contract at the end of the day. I didn't want to go to MEPS and take the ASVAB before I had a contract reserved for me because I didn't want them to talk me into something I did not want, just like they were trying at the recruiting station. All I was asking on this forum was some helpful advice, I wasn't on here to tell you guys the whole process. I just wanted to talk to people that had gone through the process before 
In the end the only thing that does matter is that you guys did help me get my contract because they didn't talk me into going infantry and then trying to get a ranger contract or something completely away from what I wanted to do and being stuck in something I never wanted.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 16, 2015)

I would venture on why everyone disagreed with your statements is because you hadn't shared all information with us.

Getting a contract REQUIRES taking the ASVAB.  Your ability to get ANY contract hinges on actually having enough brains to qualify to even enlist, let alone be smart enough to work in SOF IF you pass everything.

Color me totally unsurprised that your recruiters didn't really care, since you hadn't done the test required to ensure you're capable of serving...


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 16, 2015)

That's the thing, I've never been to a recruiting station before. They weren't really telling me what I needed. They just wanted to get me contracted with something else. If they would have told me I could just take the ASVAB I would have but they never did. The recruiter made it sound like he could just save any contract and then I should go take get processed and tested. I just didn't know how the process worked and the recruiters were trying to take advantage of my lack of knowledge. If I knew I could just take the ASVAB whenever I would have but they made it sound as if I had to go to MEPS and take the ASVAB the same day. I'm just happy I didn't make a stupid decision and listen to their advice on just going infantry if I want it so bad lol.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> That's the thing, I've never been to a recruiting station before. They weren't really telling me what I needed. They just wanted to get me contracted with something else. If they would have told me I could just take the ASVAB I would have but they never did. The recruiter made it sound like he could just save any contract and then I should go take get processed and tested. I just didn't know how the process worked and the recruiters were trying to take advantage of my lack of knowledge. If I knew I could just take the ASVAB whenever I would have but they made it sound as if I had to go to MEPS and take the ASVAB the same day. I'm just happy I didn't make a stupid decision and listen to their advice on just going infantry if I want it so bad lol.



That's exactly why you need to do you homework beforehand, rather than walking in blind.  Dumb luck enabling you not to make a stupid decision is NOT how we operate; if that's your MO, you belong somewhere else.

What's the first SOF Imperative?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> That's the thing, *I've never been to a recruiting station before*. *They weren't really telling me what I needed*. They just wanted to get me contracted with something else. *If they would have told me I could just take the ASVAB* I would have but they never did. The recruiter made it sound like he could just save any contract and then I should go take get processed and tested. *I just didn't know how the process worked and the recruiters were trying to take advantage of my lack of knowledge.* If I knew I could just take the ASVAB whenever I would have but they made it sound as if I had to go to MEPS and take the ASVAB the same day. I'm just happy I didn't make a stupid decision and listen to their advice on just going infantry if I want it so bad lol.



the first two bolded statement s contradict each other, so you are full of shit.
The third bolded statement  - again you are full of shit, we here asked if you had gone to take the ASVAB and what your scores were.
The fourth bolded statement - you did not take the initiative to look into anything, and are blaming the recruiter for doing his job...  filling the open slots in the Army.

I so want to hear if you make it through Basic, BAC and get to RASP...  your attitude will ruin you.  But I guess that too will be somebody else's fault for not walking you through it like a pre-schooler.  You are in college, you are supposed to be educated and inquisitive - the fail is all yours, suck it the fuck up buttercup.

You have done nothing but argue and bitch since your intro...  take some personal responsibility for your lack of preparation, ignorance implies choice.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> Is there a reason everyone disagreed with getting the contract?
> 
> ...they finally told me I should go to MEPS and take the ASVAB the same day with no promise of a contract.



I won't speak for the others, so:
1.  Telling us that bit about taking the ASVAB at MEPS would be a red flag to us. We could have told you from the beginning to make sure you have the ASVAB or else they couldn't give you a contract. You weren't forthcoming with all of the details. You know the ASVAB is a major portion of the enlistment process, yet you didn't mention it to us?
2. Your attitude of "I have this and that's all I care about" is arrogant and self-serving. SOF has a major problem with an "I've got mine" mentality and that's exactly what your post conveyed.

This would be a non-event with a better explanation in your first post and some humility in your second.


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 16, 2015)

x SF med said:


> the first two bolded statement s contradict each other, so you are full of shit.
> The third bolded statement  - again you are full of shit, we here asked if you had gone to take the ASVAB and what your scores were.
> The fourth bolded statement - you did not take the initiative to look into anything, and are blaming the recruiter for doing his job...  filling the open slots in the Army.
> 
> ...



This thread was just to answer questions I had ? It was never meant to turn into an argument. You saying I'm bullshitting is ridiculous. I'm not bitching about anything, this all happened a month ago, and thanks for being the judge on if I get through training. My pitiful bitching attitude will be my downfall.  You're a magical man for being able to know someone through an Internet thread.


----------



## daniel_hutsell (Nov 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I won't speak for the others, so:
> 1.  Telling us that bit about taking the ASVAB at MEPS would be a red flag to us. We could have told you from the beginning to make sure you have the ASVAB or else they couldn't give you a contract. You weren't forthcoming with all of the details. You know the ASVAB is a major portion of the enlistment process, yet you didn't mention it to us?
> 2. Your attitude of "I have this and that's all I care about" is arrogant and self-serving. SOF has a major problem with an "I've got mine" mentality and that's exactly what your post conveyed.
> 
> This would be a non-event with a better explanation in your first post and some humility in your second.


You guys helped me a lot! I got info from here and other sites that helped me not get into something ignorantly that a stupid 18 year old could have easily done.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> thanks for being the judge on if I get through training. My pitiful bitching attitude will be my downfall.  You're a magical man for being able to know someone through an Internet thread.



"Act like one and you're treated like one." I like to remind people of that because their behavior usually determines how they are perceived. "Perception is reality" is another favorite of mine because what we see is what we believe.

Your snipe at x SF Med would carry some juice if it wasn't so patently false. Throughout this board's history not ONE person who was banned or told they would fail has returned. Not one of them returned with a "hahahaha fuck you" post to prove us wrong. Maybe some of them made it, but I doubt it. We were able to check up on a few and their success rate was zero. If you manage to pass RASP much less survive a year in batt you'll have utterly crushed the odds and history.



Freefalling said:


> ...and some humility in your second.





daniel_hutsell said:


> ...get into something ignorantly that a stupid 18 year old could have easily done.



Humility is a trait you'll need in the military, SOF or not. Humility will save you from a thrashing or twenty and humility will help you learn. The "unknown unknowns" out there can chew you up, especially if you think you have the answers. The latter can actually do this in life. As a college graduate I can say that people coast through school and obtain a shingle; thinking and learning aren't pre-reqs for a 4-year degree.

I don't know what your problem is (this is a "known unknown") and I won't speculate. As someone's who's twice your age I can confidently state that unless you land in a position of power or wealth, life will be unkind to you. 

Do with this what you will.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Situational awareness is very important in the military and you don't seem to have any. Did you consider that there are Ranger cadre and active/former members of the Regiment here who almost certainly have taken note of you so that they can ensure you receive special attention throughout your pipeline?

It's been said many times, but it bears repeating. Your reputation starts here, no matter where you end up in the military.  What kind of reputation do you think you've garnered so far?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> This thread was just to answer questions I had ?



Is this a question or a statement?  You made pronouncements, you did not ask questions.



daniel_hutsell said:


> It was never meant to turn into an argument.



I beg to differ, the tone of all posts since your intro have be patently argumentative.



daniel_hutsell said:


> You saying I'm bullshitting is ridiculous. I'm not bitching about anything,



Um, I said you were full of bullshit, and you bitch constantly - especially about the failings of your recruiters.



daniel_hutsell said:


> this all happened a month ago, and thanks for being the judge on if I get through training.



part one - failure to inform us of the time line is a failure on your part, not ours.  My record for being able to tell if individuals are going to thrive or die in the SOF world after their introductions on this board is in the very high 9's...  and I might have a clue about the rigors, demand and personalities that are part of the make up of SOF soldiers.  There are a few here who are now friends/brothers that I helped mentor in their journeys... 



daniel_hutsell said:


> My pitiful bitching attitude will be my downfall.



Yes, especially with your sense of entitlement and superiority...  You are not the first, nor will you be the last individual to enlist for an SOF contract with a degree or multiple tens of hours of college 



daniel_hutsell said:


> You're a magical man for being able to know someone through an Internet thread.



Years of practice here, and in the military...  you don't know what you don't know... but you proved what you don't have in your posts, whether you believe that or not.

If you were to take the commentary as an honest critical assessment of your standing, you might be able to change our views.  Instead you take it as attacks with no purpose - which is not true.  Reassess your part in this community - we are not her to serve you like hired help.  We'll guide if you seem willing to listen and act like you respect what we have to say, we who choose to mentor, or moderate or both on here, do it to strengthen our communities - here on SS, and our military brotherhood.  If you do enlist you may truly understand one day.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> This thread was just to answer questions I had ? It was never meant to turn into an argument. You saying I'm bullshitting is ridiculous. I'm not bitching about anything, this all happened a month ago, and thanks for being the judge on if I get through training. My pitiful bitching attitude will be my downfall.  You're a magical man for being able to know someone through an Internet thread.



After first giving you some advice and guidance initially, as to your situation, I've sat back and watched you dig yourself a hole, that is getting deeper by the minute.

You're now coming off as the type, who goes into a bar he's never been in, with a chip on his shoulder, and going to pick a fight with no one he knows. Not exactly the smartest way to go through life or starting off on the journey of a lifetime. 

You know what qualifies most of us to make pretty accurate assessments about those who show up wanting the brass ring? We've been here for a while in addition to walking the walk - something you've never done or have any concept or clue about.

And you're about to become "That guy."

My suggestion? Take a step back. Stop posting and start reading. Read more, post less. Learn by soaking up as much as you can and translate what you learn by doing it in the real world, on your own, without any supervision, but executing all of it as if you had someone looking over your shoulder, 24/7.

Gain some humility and a modicum of modesty instead of becoming retaliatory and coming off like some cocky young kid. Bottom line is you haven't done anything yet, been anywhere and have 0 experience in our world. Want to get there one day? Make an adjustment combat quick and just maybe, you can redeem yourself.

I for one, will be watching and so will others.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2015)

daniel_hutsell said:


> Is there a reason everyone disagreed with getting the contract? ...



I "disagreed" that post the first time around, but after reading your asinine responses to the answers to a question you yourself asked, I'm going to go back and "hate" it.  And probably all the rest of your posts, too.

You're not going to make it in SOF.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the post count of this thread and think we're at "peak post." Since you should go out on top we're just gonna' go ahead and lock it down.


----------

